# Minnesota - VICTORIA



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

Looking for someone who already does work in Victoria. I'm stuck with finding sidewalk only service for a small commercial property near City Hall. Probably not worth a drive from anywhere, but if your already there...?


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

I am in the area. Or close anyways. whats the details?


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

It is a commercial building that shares a lot with city hall. City plows lot but won't do walks. Building has a daycare, so assume early service. I usually don't sub out but am doing this for a property manager friend. Please send me a pm and tell me a little about your company and how you'd price it. Thanks.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

big acres;1106516 said:


> It is a commercial building that shares a lot with city hall. City plows lot but won't do walks. Building has a daycare, so assume early service. I usually don't sub out but am doing this for a property manager friend. Please send me a pm and tell me a little about your company and how you'd price it. Thanks.


send me some details I do a couple properties in Victoria already


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

Green Grass;1106900 said:


> send me some details I do a couple properties in Victoria already


pm sent...........


----------

